

Bram Cohen: IRC hackery - iamwil
http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/42524.html

======
rms
Off-topic, but it's rare to see a serious blog on livejournal. It has a
reputation as less serious than Blogger.

Is it because it has some social networking aspects, like Xanga? Or is there
something else going on here?

~~~
vlad
Scroll down to the comments and you will see.

~~~
rms
the icons?

